# Ooooops paint



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

All I can say is thank God for the Ooops paint racks at the big home improvement stores. We got a gallon of exterior bluish gray latex paint for $5 last night. A 5 gallon bucket of gray for $15 (regularly $60) last week. A quart of blood red latex for a $1, and another quart of a sickly lime green Zombie skin color for a $1. If you don't already do it on a regular basis, you should head to the paint section of your Lowes or Home Depot everytime you're there to check for these returned paints that they sell off cheap.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

You're always so lucky...all I ever see is horrible shades of pink or purple or some other ugly color that I can't use


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Resurecting an old post here, but we just got a 5 gallon ooops bucket in tombstone gray at the Depot! (hubby asked the guy if he would darken it, he said no, hubby asked to talk to a manager, no problem! Yippee! Mausoleum stones, here I come!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

ghostie said:


> Resurecting an old post here, but we just got a 5 gallon ooops bucket in tombstone gray at the Depot! (hubby asked the guy if he would darken it, he said no, hubby asked to talk to a manager, no problem! Yippee! Mausoleum stones, here I come!


Damn, I must have a defeatist attitude, last week I picked up a gallon can of off white so I asked the guy if he would darken it for me. But since it was on the Ooops rack he politely said no and I walked away shoulders hunched and head hung low. 

**Saying to self*** "Must be more assertive, must be more assertive..."


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a whole wall of Oops! Paint! It's the best.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

wow you have good luck, all they ever have at mine is like blue and very very dark colors....and like pruples


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

All my exterior latex is from the OOPs section. MY hubby works at the depot part time so when I need to get it changed I will get him to come over with me or I will ask a male assiociate - i hate to say it, but it works. Now guys, just ask a female associate and it should work. And it doesnt hurt to throw in "its for Guiding" or "its for the Humane Society" 

But keep looking and you will find the colours you want, whne you dont need them, pick them up, you eventually will....


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Scored monster green gallon for $5, originally $21 from Home Depot. Then found lighter grey for $5, originally $20 and 7 oz. of GID for $3, originally $7. Should be ok to spray paint a darker grey over the light grey base, right? Followed by polyurethane spray?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Dang i need to look for that. A week ago I had to go get some black paint from Walmart. I asked the guy to tint it as dark to black as he could. Two costumers standing nearby. One says hummmmmmmm black. Not many folks ask for black. I said its for Halloween. Another says ...a little early for Halloween isnt it??? I picked up my newly shaken tinted paint and poiletly said....not to early for me. Actually Im way behind. 1722 Sanders Rd.....Halloween night 6 to 10 come see me. They just looked at me as I smiled and walked off LOL.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

lol wormy!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I've tried to get places to add some black to mistints and they claim that it isn't a mistint anymore if they add any more tint to it. I'll have to try talking to the manager in the future.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

SCORE!!!!!! I just got back from my Sherman W. .... and Got 4 gals of different colors for only $12 and change! Doing the happy dance! Introduced myself and said: "you'll be seeing a lot of me!" LOL He just smiled! :>

BTW, ROFLMAO Wormyt!!! You go girl! :>


----------

